# NEED A WIRING DIAGRAM FOR A 1988 BASS TRACKER PRO17...THANKS



## jfwil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just bought a new (to me) boat and need a wiring diagram for it. 1988 bass tracker pro17 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## kofkorn (Feb 23, 2015)

PM Sent. Good luck!


----------



## rabbit (Mar 1, 2015)

If it's like my old Bass 16 it's a mess.


----------



## kofkorn (Jun 3, 2015)

I've had a couple of extra requests for the wiring diagrams, so I figured I'd post them here. I contacted Tracker directly when I was doing my build and they sent me these. They are listed for the 1990 Pro & TX, but I had an 89. I'm guessing that there's very little difference among the model years between the mid-80's and mid 90's. 

View attachment WIRING DIAGRAM.pdf

View attachment CONSOLE WIRING DIAGRAM.pdf


----------

